# good fulfillment services in the uk?



## cte (Jan 23, 2007)

hi everyone!! 

first post for me here. im new to t-shirt printing, so im new to the lingo im reading so far... and im not even sure if im in the right forum topic!!

anyway, here goes... i am looking to get a limited number of t-shirts/sweaters/hoodies (about 10-20) screen printed, with a small embroided logo design on the sleeve.

i already had a few items done with a flex flex transfer service here in london, but im not very happy with the lastability of the these (print peels off after a while). 

i have recently registered with ralawise.com, and im looking to make my first order with them. they certainly do have a great selection, at good prices... but right now, im not sure whether its going to be cheaper, and easier, for me to order from one single place (that does screening/embroidery /t-shirts/etc).. 

can anyone point me in the right direction for an 'all in one' UK services shop? online possibly?

thanks for any wise words of wisdom!!!! 

andy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> can anyone point me in the right direction for an 'all in one' UK services shop? online possibly?


By "all in one", do you mean someone that will also warehouse your printed goods and also handle the order processing and customer service?


----------



## cte (Jan 23, 2007)

i am looking for somewhere that, stocks blank t's/sweaters, and also screens or embroides onto them. from there i would want the items sent to me.

thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i am looking for somewhere that, stocks blank t's/sweaters, and also screens or embroides onto them.


That would actually just be any regular screen printer and embroider in your area. That wouldn't be considered "fulfillment", since they won't be warehousing the product or taking orders for you.

If you check your local yellow pages (not sure if the UK has yellow pages) or google local searches for your city name and screen printer, you'll find places near you that can print on t-shirts/sweaters and ship them to you.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Yell.com the UK's local search engine - search for UK businesses


----------



## cte (Jan 23, 2007)

great 

thanks a lot for your help!!

andy


----------

